# MR Cam Lean



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with cam lean on a Mathews MR bow?
I noticed some cam lean on my MR7 and was wondering how to remove it?
I thought the floating donut yoke was suppose to correct this problem?
I've already removed the yoke cable and waxed it pretty good to allow it to centre easily. 
Serving on the yoke looks pretty think though. Not sure I am getting enough "slide" to self centre.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Suppose to say...
"Serving on the yoke looks pretty *thick* though. Not sure I am getting enough "slide" to self centre. "


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Please don't say shim the limbs or swap limbs....
What is weird is that the bow shot perfectly up to a few days ago. 
It is also weird cuz nothing has changed


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

I noticed a lot less cam lean and torque on my old mathews after installing a tilt tamer, requires a slide rod though
roller guard doesn't help your situation in my opinion


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

How much cam 
lean are you talking about?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

giltyone said:


> How much cam
> lean are you talking about?


If I run an arrow down the cam by the time I get to the dloop it's about 3/4" away from string. This is on both cams and they are leaning towards the cables. 
I am a lefty so the top cam is leaning right and the bottom cam is leaning left. 
My ata on right side is 33" while the left side is 33 1/8".
As I said before, the bow was shooting fine and then something happened. 
So far it seems like it could be a couple things. Axle issues, bushing/cam issue, yoke slipping under where it is served (unlikely) or a limb issue (unlikely).
I am continuing to figure it out and will update this thread when and if a solution is found. 
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated and thanks to everyone who has sent me PMs. They have been very informative and helpful. 
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

So Here is a vid of the slop I have in my top cam while the bow is pressed. 
You get a better idea at the end of the video where I am more directly over top. 

http://s1235.photobucket.com/user/r...tuff/DSCN0540_zpscd8d7040.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0

I've pulled the axle and check the bushing and there is no lateral movement at all. Axle is as straight.





















So, what's next? Could it be the limbs or pockets? Swap limbs left/right? Put it back together and place small shims on each side of the axle?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Thread closed at OP's request


----------

